# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Essential Supplements, for those of you who don't like to supplement too much

## austinite

*Introduction* 

You stroll into the supplement section, probably visited a couple of my threads and think... this is crazy! I can't supplement with all that! Well, I understand. What I want _you_ to understand is that you do not _have_ to supplement with anything. The truth is, a decent and diverse diet can maintain a healthy body. So there's really no need to supplement heavily with anything. Of course, those with deficiencies will benefit. And some folks who have insane jobs that don't allow for proper nutrition would benefit as well. 

That being said, there are 3 stages of state. Malnutrition, healthy and optimum. Malnutrition is obviously a poor diet. You're just not getting enough of the essentials and that will become problematic. Supplementation should NEVER be considered in cases of self-induced malnutrition. It's your responsibility to eat right. That's your first line of defense. 

Healthy state is one with a good nutritional plan. If you're happy with that, great. No need to change anything. Finally, there's optimal. This is where supplementation comes into play. Recommended Daily Allowance (RDA) is merely enough to maintain a healthy state. These are also based on 2,000 calorie diets. They're likely to have your serum levels in range, lower range, but still in range. This range is considered healthy, or 'acceptable'. Most vitamins, minerals, herbs and amino acids are ok when these ranges are exceeded. In fact, you'd amplify the benefits. That stage would be considered optimum. 

But today we're going to focus on optimizing essentials based on age groups and I'll add a recommendation for testosterone therapy patients. This is NOT about muscle and steroid cycles. This is about overall health and wellbeing. As much as I'd love to see you all supplementing heavily, I'm going to do my best to keep the list shorter than 5 each. It's not going to be easy! Let's get started...

*Under 30 Years old:*

*N-acetylcysteine* (NAC)
*Purpose:* Liver health, lung health, stomach health, kidney health, lower cholesterol and more. A powerful antioxidant. 
*Dosage:* 600 mg daily.
*Recommended:* NAC 600 mg - 100 Veg Capsules - NOW Foods

*Coenzyme Q10* (CoQ10)
*Purpose:* Heart health, increased blood flow, immune system boost, lowers blood pressure, increased sperm count, sugar stabilization.
*Dosage:* 200 mg daily.
*Recommended:* CoQ10 200 mg - 60 VcapsÂ® - NOW Foods

*Fish Oil with Vitamin E* (Find it w/vitamin e combined)
*Purpose:* Brain health, vision health, lower triglycerides, anti inflammatory, better metabolic rate, increased nutrient delivery, enhanced immune system.
*Dosage:* 2500 mg oil. 800 mg EPA. 600 mg DHA. 20 IU Vitamin E Tocopherol. 
*Recommended:* Carlson Labs - Elite Omega-3 Gems


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Over 30 Years old:*

*N-acetylcysteine* (NAC)
*Purpose:* Liver health, lung health, stomach health, kidney health, lower cholesterol and more. A powerful antioxidant. 
*Dosage:* 600 mg daily.
*Recommended:* NAC 600 mg - 100 Veg Capsules - NOW Foods

*Ubiquinol* (UBQH <~ Only this)
*Purpose:* Heart health, increased blood flow, immune system boost, lowers blood pressure, increased sperm count, sugar stabilization, prostate health.
*Dosage:* 200 mg daily.
*Recommended:* UBQH 100mg | Ubiquinol | Integrative Therapeutics (This brand only)

*Vitamin D*
*Purpose:*  Bone builder, essential for nervous system stability, enhances absorption of calcium and regulates mineral metabolism. D is in every cell in your body.
*Dosage:* 2,000 to 5,000 IU daily. (Obviously I'd rather see you take 5k, but 2k is the absolute minimum)
*Recommended:* Vitamin D-3 5,000 IU - 120 Softgels - NOW Foods 

*Fish Oil with Vitamin E* (Find it w/vitamin e combined)
*Purpose:* Brain health, vision health, lower triglycerides, anti inflammatory, better metabolic rate, increased nutrient delivery, enhanced immune system.
*Dosage:* 2500 mg oil. 800 mg EPA. 600 mg DHA. 20 IU Vitamin E Tocopherol. 
*Recommended:* Carlson Labs - Elite Omega-3 Gems

*Testosterone Therapy patients should also consider both:* *DHEA* and *Pregnenolone*.

There you have it. These are the basics and again, this is not about bodybuilding or steroid cycles. It's just about your general health and wellbeing. So if you're a minimalist, unlike myself with supplements, do your body a favor and supplement with the above. 

Have a powerful day,

~ _Austinite_

----------


## Brett N

Would these essentials be the same for male and female? Thanks for another great post.

----------


## austinite

> Would these essentials be the same for male and female? Thanks for another great post.


Yes, they sure would. Vitamin D doesn't need to be this high, otherwise the doses are fine.

----------


## kronik420

interesting, as im one of those who don't like to take supplements, hell i don't even take my medication.. got a tub of protein powder, BCAA's, and fish oil that im pretty sure are all past the expire date as they have just been sitting in the cupboard for over a year now lol... anyway a few q's....

would taking all those 3 supps daily make you 'feel' any different?

and is NAC and coq10 relatively cheap to buy?

and how many thousands of dollars do you spend on your weekly supplementation?

----------


## austinite

> interesting, as im one of those who don't like to take supplements, hell i don't even take my medication.. got a tub of protein powder, BCAA's, and fish oil that im pretty sure are all past the expire date as they have just been sitting in the cupboard for over a year now lol... anyway a few q's....
> 
> would taking all those 3 supps daily make you 'feel' any different?
> 
> and is NAC and coq10 relatively cheap to buy?
> 
> and how many thousands of dollars do you spend on your weekly supplementation?


Hey kronik,

Over time they will certainly make you feel better. Here's the deal with the choices above... they will prevent lots of illnesses and maintain a healthy body in every category. The areas they cover are tremendous. So even if you don't 'feel' different, they are certainly working in the background to keep you healthy and prevent issues. But you're certainly in much better shape with them than without.

NAC is the cheapest of all of them. You should be able to get a 2 month supply for 7 dollars. If you look hard enough you should be able find all of the mentioned super cheap. 

 :Smilie:  I don't spend as much as people think. I used to, at one stage. But now I purchase everything in powder form and injectables so I save a ton of money.

----------


## kronik420

ok thanks aust

ill look into them, maybe try ebay.. and ill check to see if my fish oil caps are still in date lol..

----------


## kronik420

one more q

is NAC an ok liver support while running orals on cycle? or would you still add something else? forgot i had 3 jars of liv 52. aswell...

----------


## austinite

> one more q
> 
> is NAC an ok liver support while running orals on cycle? or would you still add something else? forgot i had 3 jars of liv 52. aswell...


NAC is the absolute best liver support available over the counter today. NAC is all you need to support oral steroids . 

Here's a quick comparison with UDCA. 

That doesn't mean others don't work, it just means that NAC is superior.

----------


## kronik420

ok thanks aust

and lol just checked, my liv. 52 jars expired june last year, but the fish oil caps are still good until november 2014  :Smilie:

----------


## Java Man

Great stuff as usual dude. Love your natural supplement write ups  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Great stuff as usual dude. Love your natural supplement write ups


Thanks for that, brother!

----------


## sawyer86

Another great post. You are the supplement man! 

Should NAC be taken year round regardless of being on or off cycle?

----------


## austinite

> Another great post. You are the supplement man! 
> 
> Should NAC be taken year round regardless of being on or off cycle?


Absolutely. No reason to come off of NAC. You would simply increase the dose on cycle.

----------


## sawyer86

So 600mg off cycle. What dose on cycle?

----------


## austinite

> So 600mg off cycle. What dose on cycle?


^^ end of This post gives details...

----------


## sawyer86

Thanks man. Ive been looking for that answer.

----------


## pjbandit

This is great info, Thank you, 

How much dhea and preg do you recommend with people on trt? Also, do you have a specific brand? 

Thanks again.

----------


## austinite

> This is great info, Thank you, 
> 
> How much dhea and preg do you recommend with people on trt? Also, do you have a specific brand? 
> 
> Thanks again.


Depends on your needs. No less than 25mg of each. Micronized versions are best.

- LEF (Life Extension)
- NuMedica
- NOW Products
- Jarrow
- Xymogen
- BIO-TECH
- McPherson Labs
- Neuro Biologix

----------


## Xaxist

I don't understand why you say to take only unbiquinol for us over 30 folks.

Regardless of what form of CoQ10 you take as a supplement, the body is able to convert one form to the other form as needed. A balance of ubiquinone and ubiqunol is merited according to all the research I have done and both forms are essential to important pathways in the body.

Could you please elaborate on your opinion?

----------


## austinite

> I don't understand why you say to take only unbiquinol for us over 30 folks.
> 
> Regardless of what form of CoQ10 you take as a supplement, the body is able to convert one form to the other form as needed. A balance of ubiquinone and ubiqunol is merited according to all the research I have done and both forms are essential to important pathways in the body.
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your opinion?


Elaborated.... 

http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...d-out-why.html

----------


## Xaxist

> Elaborated.... 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...d-out-why.html


Most of the article is on the generic benefits of CoQ10, but the scientific evidence is interesting:

_Originally Posted by integrativeinc.com 
When individuals have substandard plasma levels of (total) CoQ10 (<2.0 g/ml), CoQ10 supplementation frequently fails to provide an adequate therapeutic response, even at doses up to 900 mg/day.18,19 Many individuals respond poorly, if at all. A study by Watson demonstrated a mean plasma CoQ10 level of only 1.7 g/ml in the treatment group with only two of 30 patients (ages 18-75 years old) having a level greater than 2.0 g/ml.18 The Khatta trial, which included fifty-five participants (mean age=64 years), demonstrated a mean plasma CoQ10 level of 2.2±1.2 g/ml, indicating that some patients on treatment had levels as low as 1.0 g/ml.19

A recent clinical study of seven adult men and women (ages 58-78) with low serum CoQ10 levels (mean level 1.4 g/ml) and corresponding left ventricular output decreases investigated their response to Kaneka QH supplementation.4 Follow-up data showed an increase in mean plasma CoQ10 levels from 1.6 mcg/ml to 6.5 mcg/ml, as well as an improvement in left ventricular function from 22% up to 39%.

In an experiment which used an animal model of aging, ubiquinol supplementation was associated with healthier aging (as determined by skin, eye, skeletal and general health) in comparison to aging in both the CoQ10 and control group.20 The control group in this experiment experienced double the senescence scores in mid-life when compared to the ubiquinol group, while the CoQ10 supplemented group had senescence scores approximately 1.5 times as high as the ubiquinol group. Increased senescence scores are an indication of the signs of aging._

While not conclusive, this is very enlightening, and taught me alot. Time to do some more research on CoQ10! Great post, and thanks for sharing this.

----------


## austinite

^ No idea what you're bolding there....

----------


## pjbandit

Is the vitamin e in the fish oil, enough of a daily dose? 

Also, Is it ok take these all together or should it be split between mornings and evenings? 


Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Is the vitamin e in the fish oil, enough of a daily dose? Also, Is it ok take these all together or should it be split between mornings and evenings? Thanks


Split. 

Enough to protect fatty acids. Take more if you want more benefit.

----------


## shorty09

Big fan of all ur info great read! i started NAC about a year ago an liver function and overall heath has bee superior compaired to without will def stay on it year round, az for q10 i think it works well but would like to try Ubiquinol jus for my own peace of mind :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> Big fan of all ur info great read! i started NAC about a year ago an liver function and overall heath has bee superior compaired to without will def stay on it year round, az for q10 i think it works well but would like to try Ubiquinol jus for my own peace of mind


Thank you, shorty. Love hearing good news. Keep it up buddy.

----------


## ppwc1985

Austinite, is this the right fish oils?

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, is this the right fish oils?


Yes! DO NOT CHEW THEM!! Even though it says so!

----------


## ppwc1985

> Yes! DO NOT CHEW THEM!! Even though it says so!


 yea, no that would be really nasty I imagine.  :Smilie:

----------


## EquilibriumZ

> But now I purchase everything in powder form and injectables so I save a ton of money.


Can you list the ones that you take which are injectable (besides b12)? I noticed you take lots of supplements, is there a source which sells almost all of those in powder form ?
Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Can you list the ones that you take which are injectable (besides b12)? I noticed you take lots of supplements, is there a source which sells almost all of those in powder form ?
> Thanks


Maybe later. Most vitamins/minerals are in powder form. Lots of resources online. I purchase wholesale so my sources would not benefit you

----------


## Trevtrev

Which Pregnenolone product would you recommend?

----------


## austinite

Any micronized version should be fine. I use McPherson Labs.

----------


## Trevtrev

Thanks aust. Looks like the Pregnenolone blood tests are pricey. Is there a standard dose that would be beneficial for the 40+ crowd?

----------


## austinite

Really depends on your needs. But no less than 25mg and no more than 50mg daily generally. I would start with 25mg for a couple months and see if you notice any difference.

----------


## cbr1krr

Would you recommend these supplements for someone with Type 2 Diabetes?

----------


## austinite

> Would you recommend these supplements for someone with Type 2 Diabetes?


I don't see an issue. Always consult with your physician, however.

----------


## CaptainDwamn

My favorite thing about reading this thread is realizing that I'm already taking all the recommended sups here!

----------


## Nij

What are your thoughts on creatine?

----------


## 247365

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Little ant

nice write up thank you for your work

----------


## Pantelis1001

Hi Guys,

Wonderfull work form Austinite. Great!

I Would like to ask thought. Could fat loss protocol, feel good stack and this proposals be combined together? And for how long?

If someone use this routine should he cycle them or not?

Many Thx

----------


## austinite

Nothing should be used with fat loss stack.

----------


## Pantelis1001

> Nothing should be used with fat loss stack.


Dear Austinite,

You mean that when we "run" the fat loss protocol we "cut" every other otc?
Like Nac, Ubiquinol, Omega`s, or Vitamin D?

Thx

----------


## Doom44

Thanks aust...... This is what I want.

----------


## Inked medic1

Hi Austinite

Once again, great info. Thank you. I do have a question though. I currently take Vit C 1000mg, Cod liver oil, Omega 3 and a multi vit. I'm 40 years old, so should I drop these and switch to the list for over 30's or take as well. 
I am just about to start my first cycle. 

Cheers

Ink

----------


## Stigmata101

> Introduction 
> 
> You stroll into the supplement section, probably visited a couple of my threads and think... this is crazy! I can't supplement with all that! Well, I understand. What I want you to understand is that you do not have to supplement with anything. The truth is, a decent and diverse diet can maintain a healthy body. So there's really no need to supplement heavily with anything. Of course, those with deficiencies will benefit. And some folks who have insane jobs that don't allow for proper nutrition would benefit as well.
> 
> That being said, there are 3 stages of state. Malnutrition, healthy and optimum. Malnutrition is obviously a poor diet. You're just not getting enough of the essentials and that will become problematic. Supplementation should NEVER be considered in cases of self-induced malnutrition. It's your responsibility to eat right. That's your first line of defense.
> 
> Healthy state is one with a good nutritional plan. If you're happy with that, great. No need to change anything. Finally, there's optimal. This is where supplementation comes into play. Recommended Daily Allowance (RDA) is merely enough to maintain a healthy state. These are also based on 2,000 calorie diets. They're likely to have your serum levels in range, lower range, but still in range. This range is considered healthy, or 'acceptable'. Most vitamins, minerals, herbs and amino acids are ok when these ranges are exceeded. In fact, you'd amplify the benefits. That stage would be considered optimum.
> 
> But today we're going to focus on optimizing essentials based on age groups and I'll add a recommendation for testosterone therapy patients. This is NOT about muscle and steroid cycles. This is about overall health and wellbeing. As much as I'd love to see you all supplementing heavily, I'm going to do my best to keep the list shorter than 5 each. It's not going to be easy! Let's get started...
> ...


Referring to your 2nd last paragraph regarding DHEA and Pregnenolone in regards to Testosterone Therapy Patients........Can you tell me where your getting this information?

----------


## IronClydes

What are your thoughts on the following supps I take daily?

NAC 1200 mg
Cissus Quadrangularis 1600
Spirulina 500 mg
CL Orange Triad Multivitamin 
Fish Oil 1000 mg (300 omega 3)
Vitamin D-3 5000 iu
Creatine Monohydrate 10g (5 pre, 5 post)
Scivation Xtend (to flavor gallon water daily)
leucine 5g (pre cardio)
L-Glutamine (post cardio)
Whey isolate (30 pre, 40 post)
Dextrose (70 post)
Legion Pulse (2 scoop Pre-workout)
Fiber (mix into shakes)

I used to take ZMA nightly, but stopped. 

I am on TRT as well, currently without HcG or an AI.

225, 6', 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## austinite

This really should be a separate thread. But here you go... Any follow up questions, please start a new thread.

NAC 1200 mg *GREAT*
Cissus Quadrangularis 1600 *WEAK AND MOSTLY WORTHLESS. PREFER BURDOCK ROOT INSTEAD.*
Spirulina 500 mg *GOOD FOR MINOR CONGESTION, THAT'S ABOUT IT.*
CL Orange Triad Multivitamin *NOPE. WORTHLESS.*
Fish Oil 1000 mg (300 omega 3) *GOOD. TAKE WITH VITAMIN E TO PROTECT FATTY ACIDS. TAKE MORE.*
Vitamin D-3 5000 iu *GREAT.*
Creatine Monohydrate 10g (5 pre, 5 post) *I DON'T DO CREATINE, DOESN'T HURT THOUGH.*
Scivation Xtend (to flavor gallon water daily)* WASTE OF MONEY IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR ANYTHING BEYOND FLAVORING.*
leucine 5g (pre cardio) *GOOD.*
L-Glutamine (post cardio) *GOOD.*
Whey isolate (30 pre, 40 post)* I DONT DO WHEY. DOESN'T HURT THOUGH.*
Dextrose (70 post) WHY? *I WOULDN'T BOTHER.*
Legion Pulse (2 scoop Pre-workout) *NOT FOR ME.* 
Fiber (mix into shakes) *WHY NOT......*

Notes in read above.

----------


## IronClydes

Thanks! Now can you explain why the DHEA and Pregnenolone?

I have heard DHEA can be problematic with natural hormone balances?

225, 6', 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## austinite

Give this thread a read... It should help answer many questions.

----------


## IronClydes

> This really should be a separate thread. But here you go... Any follow up questions, please start a new thread. NAC 1200 mg GREAT Cissus Quadrangularis 1600 WEAK AND MOSTLY WORTHLESS. PREFER BURDOCK ROOT INSTEAD. Spirulina 500 mg GOOD FOR MINOR CONGESTION, THAT'S ABOUT IT. CL Orange Triad Multivitamin NOPE. WORTHLESS. Fish Oil 1000 mg (300 omega 3) GOOD. TAKE WITH VITAMIN E TO PROTECT FATTY ACIDS. TAKE MORE. Vitamin D-3 5000 iu GREAT. Creatine Monohydrate 10g (5 pre, 5 post) I DON'T DO CREATINE, DOESN'T HURT THOUGH. Scivation Xtend (to flavor gallon water daily) WASTE OF MONEY IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR ANYTHING BEYOND FLAVORING. leucine 5g (pre cardio) GOOD. L-Glutamine (post cardio) GOOD. Whey isolate (30 pre, 40 post) I DONT DO WHEY. DOESN'T HURT THOUGH. Dextrose (70 post) WHY? I WOULDN'T BOTHER. Legion Pulse (2 scoop Pre-workout) NOT FOR ME. Fiber (mix into shakes) WHY NOT...... Notes in read above.


Do you have a multi you recommend? Or none at all, just what's on the list?

Dextrose post workout is ideal for protein absorption and reloading glucose, is it not?

Can't seem to find a DHEA that's SR as you recommend on the other forum. 

Got the rest now though.

225, 6', 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

> Do you have a multi you recommend? Or none at all, just what's on the list? Dextrose post workout is ideal for protein absorption and reloading glucose, is it not? Can't seem to find a DHEA that's SR as you recommend on the other forum. Got the rest now though. 225, 6', 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.


Ah, sorry man, you wanted a new thread for follow ups.....my bad

225, 6', 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

Do you recommend a multivitamin?

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## austinite

No. There isn't a multi-vitamin that exists worth taking.

----------


## IronClydes

> No. There isn't a multi-vitamin that exists worth taking.


I expected that response  :Smilie:  

Just wanted to be sure.

I keep hearing that one is essential for preventing risks of being low in an essential.

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

Attachment 155453

Thanks for the advice Austinite!

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

Met your girl Dana Linn last night. Awesome!

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## Synhax

I thought vitamin D is essential at any age especially if you're living in the north? I know its recommended for most Canadians regardless of age, we dont get enough sun up here especially in winter season.

----------


## IronClydes

> Introduction You stroll into the supplement section, probably visited a couple of my threads and think... this is crazy! I can't supplement with all that! Well, I understand. What I want you to understand is that you do not have to supplement with anything. The truth is, a decent and diverse diet can maintain a healthy body. So there's really no need to supplement heavily with anything. Of course, those with deficiencies will benefit. And some folks who have insane jobs that don't allow for proper nutrition would benefit as well. That being said, there are 3 stages of state. Malnutrition, healthy and optimum. Malnutrition is obviously a poor diet. You're just not getting enough of the essentials and that will become problematic. Supplementation should NEVER be considered in cases of self-induced malnutrition. It's your responsibility to eat right. That's your first line of defense. Healthy state is one with a good nutritional plan. If you're happy with that, great. No need to change anything. Finally, there's optimal. This is where supplementation comes into play. Recommended Daily Allowance (RDA) is merely enough to maintain a healthy state. These are also based on 2,000 calorie diets. They're likely to have your serum levels in range, lower range, but still in range. This range is considered healthy, or 'acceptable'. Most vitamins, minerals, herbs and amino acids are ok when these ranges are exceeded. In fact, you'd amplify the benefits. That stage would be considered optimum. But today we're going to focus on optimizing essentials based on age groups and I'll add a recommendation for testosterone therapy patients. This is NOT about muscle and steroid cycles. This is about overall health and wellbeing. As much as I'd love to see you all supplementing heavily, I'm going to do my best to keep the list shorter than 5 each. It's not going to be easy! Let's get started... Under 30 Years old: N-acetylcysteine (NAC) Purpose: Liver health, lung health, stomach health, kidney health, lower cholesterol and more. A powerful antioxidant. Dosage: 600 mg daily. Recommended: NAC 600 mg - 100 Veg Capsules - NOW Foods Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10) Purpose: Heart health, increased blood flow, immune system boost, lowers blood pressure, increased sperm count, sugar stabilization. Dosage: 200 mg daily. Recommended: CoQ10 200 mg - 60 VcapsÂ® - NOW Foods Fish Oil with Vitamin E (Find it w/vitamin e combined) Purpose: Brain health, vision health, lower triglycerides, anti inflammatory, better metabolic rate, increased nutrient delivery, enhanced immune system. Dosage: 2500 mg oil. 800 mg EPA. 600 mg DHA. 20 IU Vitamin E Tocopherol. Recommended: Carlson Labs - Elite Omega-3 Gems -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Over 30 Years old: N-acetylcysteine (NAC) Purpose: Liver health, lung health, stomach health, kidney health, lower cholesterol and more. A powerful antioxidant. Dosage: 600 mg daily. Recommended: NAC 600 mg - 100 Veg Capsules - NOW Foods Ubiquinol (UBQH <~ Only this) Purpose: Heart health, increased blood flow, immune system boost, lowers blood pressure, increased sperm count, sugar stabilization, prostate health. Dosage: 200 mg daily. Recommended: UBQH 100mg | Ubiquinol | Integrative Therapeutics (This brand only) Vitamin D Purpose: Bone builder, essential for nervous system stability, enhances absorption of calcium and regulates mineral metabolism. D is in every cell in your body. Dosage: 2,000 to 5,000 IU daily. (Obviously I'd rather see you take 5k, but 2k is the absolute minimum) Recommended: Vitamin D-3 5,000 IU - 120 Softgels - NOW Foods Fish Oil with Vitamin E (Find it w/vitamin e combined) Purpose: Brain health, vision health, lower triglycerides, anti inflammatory, better metabolic rate, increased nutrient delivery, enhanced immune system. Dosage: 2500 mg oil. 800 mg EPA. 600 mg DHA. 20 IU Vitamin E Tocopherol. Recommended: Carlson Labs - Elite Omega-3 Gems Testosterone Therapy patients should also consider both: DHEA and Pregnenolone. There you have it. These are the basics and again, this is not about bodybuilding or steroid cycles. It's just about your general health and wellbeing. So if you're a minimalist, unlike myself with supplements, do your body a favor and supplement with the above. Have a powerful day, ~ Austinite


Austinite, 

Thanks again for spreading the wealth of knowledge you have, I have a question regarding the UBQH....why do you recommend only the Integrative Therapeutics? Jarrow Labs does the UBQH as well for a better price.

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## cblddt

Austinite. Any reason you don't rec: cq10 in the over 30 bracket?

----------


## melendfi

What about, other supplements I use like test boosters, creatin, and multivitamins? Do I continue using those too?

Thank you in advance!!
Phil

----------


## pitweiler

Test boosters are a waste of money IMO. Your better off saving that money for food.

----------


## melendfi

Thanks pitweiler!!

----------


## IronClydes

> Nothing should be used with fat loss stack.


Nothing? I was hoping to start the fat loss stack in a week but I am also starting a blast with in the week and know I should be taking NAC. You also mentioned the need to take more DHEA with this stack.

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

> Give this thread a read... It should help answer many questions.


 I read it and was convinced, I started taking these over a month ago and I am now considering the fat loss stack as well. However, you mentioned that nothing should be taken with the fat loss stack?

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

> Austinite. Any reason you don't rec: cq10 in the over 30 bracket?


You should read the details in the post. It states to take UNQH in place of CQ 10 as it does better

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

Do you still consider these as essential supplements three years after you made this post? 

I am particularly interested in the TRT recommendations of DHEA and Pregnenolone. I haven't noticed a difference from these and I have been following this entire stack for 5 months...also been following your fat loss stack for 3 months.

----------


## IronClydes

I stopped the UBQH some time ago. $55 a month is crazy. 

I would return to it if you hadn't stated that Integrative Therapeutics was the only brand to buy. As Jarrow and others are far more affordable....why don't you support other brands for UBQH?

----------


## austinite

Intergrative is the only one that conducted a study on their product and others, it's the only stable one when exposed to O2. That doesn't mean others will fail, just means their product is guaranteed and others might be hit or miss. So I can't recommend something that isn't 100% a sure deal. That's all.

I get it at my local longevity clinic and I don't pay near 55 bucks anymore.

----------


## IronClydes

> Intergrative is the only one that conducted a study on their product and others, it's the only stable one when exposed to O2. That doesn't mean others will fail, just means their product is guaranteed and others might be hit or miss. So I can't recommend something that isn't 100% a sure deal. That's all. I get it at my local longevity clinic and I don't pay near 55 bucks anymore.


Understood. I can't afford that, however. Thinking of giving the below pictured Jarrow a try. Thats two months worth for $32. Isn't Jarrow is a brand you typically approve of as well?

Was seriously considering your happy stack, also a tad expensive, but I see cheaper powder options on amazon. Stopping the cut stack today.

228, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## austinite

I believe in Jarrow products. Good company.

----------


## IronClydes

> I believe in Jarrow products. Good company.


Glad to hear. I decided to buy the below one:

Attachment 158033

$32 bucks for 2 months worth.

Happy stack still the same or do you have any updates recommendations?

228, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## austinite

Feel good stack is the same. No changes. I still use it from time to time. Works great for me. theanine is non-stop for me though. I carry that one around with me.

----------


## IronClydes

> Feel good stack is the same. No changes. I still use it from time to time. Works great for me. theanine is non-stop for me though. I carry that one around with me.


These good brands for the powder versions?

Attachment 158041

Going to give a try.

228, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## The_Crawfish

Austin, any info or recommendations on timing?? Morning, evening, big meals??

----------


## Thyroid_cursed77

Why Dhea?

----------


## nukzahaha

what is the best vitamin for muscle ?

----------


## matri.x

Oh God !

you are clearly recommending Brands here ! ! !

first of all- 

No Protein post workout ? then NO GROWTH

No Vitamin C ? then how your body will repair ligament that needs collagen ? you can end up in surgery block (as my very friend)

these 2 are the essentials

----------


## matri.x

> What are your thoughts on the following supps I take daily?
> 
> NAC 1200 mg
> Cissus Quadrangularis 1600
> Spirulina 500 mg
> CL Orange Triad Multivitamin 
> Fish Oil 1000 mg (300 omega 3)
> Vitamin D-3 5000 iu
> Creatine Monohydrate 10g (5 pre, 5 post)
> ...



Waaaaaaaay toooo much than your body can handle. i will the Protein for growth + Muti for health and growth + Omega Oil when necessary drop the rest you can hurt your kidneys

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ok im new here and it seems like Austinite is one of the big dogs, but why this hot chick avatar? 6 feet, 230 pounds sure looks like a man to me.

----------


## The_Crawfish

Anybody else getting indigestion/heartburn from NAC??

----------


## CaptainGoose

Just a tip guys, I recommend taking NAC in pill form as recommended by austinite. The powder taste horrible.

----------


## PTROIDE

Is this "protocol" still valid today or can we add more things? or withdraw, new studies...

----------

